# Who owns this guitar? (Test your knowledge)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Pat Metheny


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Pat Metheny


Congrats!
That was far too fast! ...LOL.

Your turn (or anyone else that wants to try) to post a pic of a guitar to see if you can baffle us.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> Congrats!
> That was far too fast! ...LOL.
> 
> Your turn (or anyone else that wants to try) to post a pic of a guitar to see if you can baffle us.


I coveted that guitar back in the 80's. I actually saw him play it back then around 1985, if I remember correctly, on the First Circle tour. I thought it was a cool guitar because it was the first jazz guitar that looked "rock and roll". So many jazz guitarists had pristine looking works of art but Metheny's 175 was a work horse guitar and it showed, complete with "duct tape and baler twine" repairs.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

The toothbrush is a dead giveaway.
C


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

This one shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> This one shouldn't be too hard.


Alvin Lee.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The toothbrush is a dead giveaway.

Alvin Lee for the guitar above.

Edit: @Cardamonfrost looks like we shared a brain wave.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How about this one...


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> How about this one...


Marty Stuart owns this... Thing


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It was apparently also owned by Clarence White
Clarence White - Wikipedia


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

This thread is awesome. Not only for the game itself, but now I have new artists to check out on YouTube. Haha

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

How about this one?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Mike Bloomfield


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Mike Bloomfield


@mturk Is @rollingdam 's answer correct?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This might not be the actual, might be a signature.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 316830


I'm betting that this is going to be a tough one. I have no clue.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Oops.


Is that the first or last name?


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

greco said:


> @mturk Is @rollingdam 's answer correct?


Nope.

hint - the player of that goldtop toured with some huge acts and is now retired.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bettin' nobody gets this one %h(*&


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Mooh said:


> This might not be the actual, might be a signature.
> 
> View attachment 316832


Lonnie Mack?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

how about his one?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

mturk said:


> Nope.
> 
> hint - the player of that goldtop toured with some huge acts and is now retired.


Hi Mike!


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

loudtubeamps said:


> Hi Mike!


Hi Doug!!


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

loudtubeamps said:


> bettin' nobody gets this one %h(*&


Lol. The burnt Hendrix Strat now with Dweezel Zappa?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

loudtubeamps said:


> bettin' nobody gets this one %h(*&


Johnny Marr torches guitar in shop class trying to make it look like Rory Gallagher’s icon Strat? There is no substitute for sweat.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mturk said:


> Nope.
> 
> hint - the player of that goldtop toured with some huge acts and is now retired.


Snowy White?


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Snowy White?


Right On!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Snowy White?





mturk said:


> Right On!


Well Done @davetcan !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 316830


Often performed with Clapton?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Often performed with Clapton?


Thin Lizzy, Pink Floyd, Roger Waters. To name a few.

Oops, sorry Dave, I was talking about Snowy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> Lonnie Mack?


Yes sir.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Often performed with Clapton?


J. J. Cale, yes.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mturk said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 316828


Snowy White(?)

edit: looks like Dave beat me to it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex said:


> View attachment 316894


Howe


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nobody knows post #31 ...Shame on all you Tele players!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> Nobody knows post #31 ...Shame on all you Tele players!


Ed Bickert.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

greco said:


> Nobody knows post #31 ...Shame on all you Tele players!


Albert Collins?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Ed Bickert.





markxander said:


> Albert Collins?


Ed Bickert is correct.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> View attachment 316904


A terrible paint job on an SRV Strat?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks pretty damn close to original enough to think it is


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

player99 said:


> View attachment 316904


Lenny --- SRV


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Verne said:


>


I've been working through this one a bit at a time:


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Awesome video posted. Definitely be making time to watch that. Mike's the reason I am in love with the GT w/P90s. Love Social D stuff.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sneaky said:


>


Mick Ronson.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

And another Tele.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> And another Tele.


Danny Gatton!!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

GuitarT said:


>


Steve Morse. 



GuitarT said:


> And another Tele.


Danny Gatton. 

W.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

mturk said:


> Danny Gatton!!


Correct!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

King Loudness said:


> Steve Morse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct and correct.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

W.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

greco said:


> Ed Bickert is correct.


Wow I didn’t think it was that worn. My favourite jazz guitarist!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> W.


Billie joe Armstrong


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

For the die hard Strat guys.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Billie joe Armstrong


No sir  

W.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> For the die hard Strat guys.


Eldon Shamblin (Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys)

W.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> No sir
> 
> W.


Damn...last guess, after this, I’m out...Joan Jett.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Alex said:


> View attachment 316894


I take that back.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Damn...last guess, after this, I’m out...Joan Jett.


You're closer (by era -- the person who used this guitar was active from about '71 til mid '91 and used this guitar or another TV Jnr from the mid 70s onward). It's a "punk" artist, though I don't think he would have called himself that.

W.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

King Loudness said:


> Eldon Shamblin (Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys)
> 
> W.


You got it.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> You got it.


His guitar is only slightly more worn/greened out than my Danocaster T... 

W.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread has been lots of fun and educational. 
Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)




----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

King Loudness said:


> W.


Johnny Thunders!


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Buzz said:


>


Toni Iommi


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Tony Iommi

British prog rock guitarist


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Buzz said:


>


Neil!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Buzz said:


>


Neil Young?
@mturk I didn't see your post. 
I hope we are correct!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Alex said:


> Tony Iommi
> 
> British prog rock guitarist
> 
> View attachment 316918


Steven Wilson.

W.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> how about his one?


No takers on this one? ^^^^^^^


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

ok...here's one....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not going to be easy. 

Hint: On display at Studio Bell in Calgary.
The guitar of a Canadian guitarist, singer and songwriter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> No takers on this one? ^^^^^^^


A total guess...Prince?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Congrats!
> That was far too fast! ...LOL.
> 
> Your turn (or anyone else that wants to try) to post a pic of a guitar to see if you can baffle us.


The tooth brush was a dead giveaway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> ok...here's one....


This one is bugging me. It looks so familiar as I'm sure that I saw it very recently.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The tooth brush was a dead giveaway.


Maybe for those of us that have several candles on our birthday cakes and/or are into jazz.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Maybe for those of us that have several candles on our birthday cakes and/or are into jazz.


Fair enough.

Several candles? A few more than several. Metheney's guitar is likely one of the few I would be able to guess.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Not going to be easy.
> 
> Hint: On display at Studio Bell in Calgary.
> The guitar of a Canadian guitarist, singer and songwriter.
> ...


Randy Bachman?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool game and some cool guitars. So far I have recognized one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Randy Bachman?


Yes...Congrats!

Have you been to Studio Bell? An amazing place!!
Home of the National Music Centre | Studio Bell
I spent a half day there and that was not near enough time!


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

greco said:


> Yes...Congrats!
> 
> Have you been to Studio Bell? An amazing place!!
> Home of the National Music Centre | Studio Bell
> I spent a half day there and that was not near enough time!


I believe that’s the guitar used for the legato bits in No Time (and more I’m sure)

edit. I take that back. Doesn’t look like a Burst to me or maybe just a changed bridge


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Verne said:


>


Is that Tim Armstrong?

W.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mturk said:


> I believe that’s the guitar used for the legato bits in No Time (and more I’m sure)
> 
> edit. I take that back. Doesn’t look like a Burst to me or maybe just a changed bridge


You were correct the first time. Here is some detailed info that I managed to find...
Randy Bachman American Woman Guitar – Works – National Music Centre


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Yes...Congrats!
> 
> Have you been to Studio Bell? An amazing place!!
> Home of the National Music Centre | Studio Bell
> I spent a half day there and that was not near enough time!


No, I have not. My brother-in-law lives in Calgary, so I’ll have to go there the next time we visit him. 

I recently watched the Randy Bachman documentary on the CBC Gem app & the guitar looked familiar so I took a guess. Your clue about triple threat singer/songwriter/guitarist narrowed it down as well.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pat Metheny (just because of the blocked off pickup with tape)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> Pat Metheny (just because of the blocked off pickup with tape)


Please keep going through the thread and try your knowledge with some of the more recent guitars that have not been identified.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

King Loudness said:


> Is that Tim Armstrong?
> 
> W.


Yes it is. Rightie Gretsch played leftie. One of my favourite bands. 

Rancid, Goldfinger and Social Distortion although the order changes now and then.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

greco said:


> A total guess...Prince?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

greco said:


> This one is bugging me. It looks so familiar as I'm sure that I saw it very recently.


Obscure Hint.... "Windy"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> Obscure Hint.... "Windy"


Larry Ramos of "The Association" ?
Ironically, I was supposed to take my GF to see The Association here in Kitchener ...but missed them for some reason.
The venue was the same place as "American Woman" was first played. Sorry...I rambleth.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Billie joe Armstrong


It's been awhile, good to see you around.
It's pretty much a free-for-all around here now, so no worries.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Easy one, but very iconic guitar.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Jah!

Bob


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Cardamonfrost said:


> The toothbrush is a dead giveaway.
> C


It certainly wouldn’t be a hair brush.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This should be easy...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

And this. ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> It's been awhile, good to see you around.
> It's pretty much a free-for-all around here now, so no worries.


Haha...thanks, nice to see some old familiar faces...err, aliases


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 317142
> And this. ...


Willie Nelson?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> For the die hard Strat guys.


Well, the title asks who owns, not owned. This one is currently owned by some punk-assed kid in a baseball cap.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 317140
> This should be easy...


Waylon Jennings


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Hammertone said:


> Well, the title asks who owns, not owned. This one is currently owned by some punk-assed kid in a baseball cap.


He’s not your average Joe.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 317140
> This should be easy...


Waylon Jennings?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Something a bit more challenging?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Willie Nelson?


Yes!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> Something a bit more challenging?


WHOA!

No idea about the guitar, but a question about the stringing.

Was this the the original reason for the design of the string ends?
Was that approach common?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Boogieman said:


> Waylon Jennings


Yes!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nuther easy one...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> Nuther easy one...
> View attachment 317162


Les' log?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

@Hammertone curious to know who owns the red Es-LP

this one should be easy.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

greco said:


> Larry Ramos of "The Association" ?
> Ironically, I was supposed to take my GF to see The Association here in Kitchener ...but missed them for some reason.
> The venue was the same place as "American Woman" was first played. Sorry...I rambleth.


Morphed into this >>>>>>


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alex said:


> this one should be easy.
> 
> View attachment 317180


@Alex Larry Carlton (Mr. 335) ...correct?


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

loudtubeamps said:


> Morphed into this >>>>>>


Ahhh! Terry Kath! One of the greats!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

This ones been in the news lately, auction estimate is $1 million


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> This ones been in the news lately, auction estimate is $1 million


Mr Cobain's "unplugged" D-18


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

3 pickups on an acoustic...so unusual.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Les' log?


Yes!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

greco said:


> WHOA!
> 
> No idea about the guitar, but a question about the stringing.
> 
> ...


That is a neat way to wrap strings!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Alex said:


> @Hammertone curious to know who owns the red Es-LP...


It's not an ES-LP. OK, here:

"In the early fifties, virtuoso Tal Farlow was part of vibraphone player Red Norvo's trio, along with double bassist Charles Mingus. The trio had been hired to play with singer Mel Tormé for his TV show on CBS, and the musicians were instructed to come with bright colored instruments in order to really come through on color TV, a media in its infancy at the time. Farlow didn't want to paint his favorite Gibson, so he asked the Kalamazoo brand to build him a red guitar. 

The Gibson employees did not just finish a guitar's body in cherry red, which would already have been a very rare feat for the time, but the body, the neck, the fretboard, the P90 cover, the pickguard and even the headstock have been painted in a very flashy red hue. The chosen model was a cheaper guitar in order not to waste a nice L-5 or a Super 400 by submitting it to this unlikely treatment. Therefore, they picked an ES-140, the three quarter size version of the ES-175. This smaller instrument had been designed to accommodate beginners' smaller hands, but could sound like a perfectly decent jazzbox in highly capable hands like Farlow's.

The master gave the ES-140 the nickname Little Red, and it stayed in his possession for his whole life, a cool oddity in a very small collection. Farlow's widow then accepted to let it go with help from Rudy's, New York's archtop specialist, and that is how Little Red crossed the Atlantic to find its way to Matt's Guitar Shop's collection."

If you don't know who Tal Farlow is, well, go find out.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Another pic of JJ Cale's Harmony


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Diablo said:


> 3 pickups on an acoustic...so unusual.


Lol That unplugged show had a major asterisk on it. 

Still a good show for Nirvana fans though. It introducwd me, a goon at the time (never afterward ) to a lot of great genres and artists.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

This one should be hard, but one never knows. It might be two guitars, or more likely one guitar with hardware changes made over time. Assume for a moment that it's one guitar - a Gibson L-4CES model custom-made by Gibson for a specific artist, at a time when there was no such thing as an L-4CES. just a plainer L-4C. Note the short-scale L-5-style neck w/Grover Imperial tuners, and nickel hardware. I believe this was going to be an artist guitar that never came to pass. It started with a CC neck/AlNiCoV bridge pickups/bell knobs, and eventually had two AlNiCo V pickups/witchhat knobs. Done in the early 1960s, well after the humbucking pickup had been introduced. I'd kill for this guitar.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mooh said:


> This might not be the actual, might be a signature.
> 
> View attachment 316832


Albert King?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Hammertone said:


> This one should be hard, but one never knows. It might be two guitars, or more likely one guitar with hardware changes made over time. Assume for a moment that it's one guitar - a Gibson L-4CES model custom-made by Gibson for a specific artist, at a time when there was no such thing as an L-4CES. just a plainer L-4C. Note the short-scale L-5-style neck w/Grover Imperial tuners, and nickel hardware. I believe this was going to be an artist guitar that never came to pass. It started with a CC neck/AlNiCoV bridge pickups/bell knobs, and eventually had two AlNiCo V pickups/witchhat knobs. Done in the early 1960s, well after the humbucking pickup had been introduced. I'd kill for this guitar.


 Barney?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Albert King?


Sorry. Lonnie Mack.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's one for you Stratoficionado's.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Easy one, but very iconic guitar.


Bob Marley. This guitar was bought in England, I believe from either Top Gear or Guitar Village on Denmark St circa 1974. 

W.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

faracaster said:


> Here's one for you Stratoficionado's.
> 
> View attachment 317400
> 
> ...


Wilcox! But the neck looks weird. Transition logo? Didn’t he have a ‘50s neck on it during the Teddy Bears era?

Man he was on fire in those days!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

You are correct sir !!!!
Ya it was a weird amalgam of eras. Penciled 56' date on the but of the neck but transition decal. Neck was smallish also. 
Of course the three colour burst and triple ply guard make sense with the transition logo. 
After I bought it from him I did a little detective work. I found a picture of him in Great Speckled Bird (1970) and he had this guitar as you see it here. 
Loved him with the Teddy Bears. Actually my favourite David Wilcox. So off the wall and what a look ! Songs like "I'm A Flying Rhamphorhychus"


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

So easy...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Another one.....in the same vein as above and the Wilcox.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Barney?


In the ballpark, but not Barney. In the '50s, Les Paul, Billy Byrd and Hank Garland got guitar models named for them. In the early '60s, it was Barney Kessel, Johnny Smith, Tal Farlow, and Trini Lopez. George Gobel and Wes Montgomery didn't get official models, but Gibson did provide them with distinctively personalized models that are uniquely associated with them, and which were offered as signature models many years later through the Gibson Custom Shop.

A few other players are associated with custom instruments that were subsequently made by the Gibson Custom Shop, not as official signature models but as dealer requests - the "Mickey Baker Mastertone" Les Paul Custom, for instance. 

I had read that the guy associated with the guitar I posted was supposed to be part of the early '60s group, but it didn't happen for whatever reasons. Maybe they were jealous of him, because he got to bang Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not saying a thing...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Domenic Troiano for the Tele above.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> So easy...
> 
> View attachment 317482


See post #31


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


>


Johnny Winter's 1963 Firebird?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Johnny Winter's 1963 Firebird?


God damn fuckin right ... lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> You were correct the first time. Here is some detailed info that I managed to find...
> Randy Bachman American Woman Guitar – Works – National Music Centre


Been there looked at it, took a picture.








Had a great time, went back to some of the exhibits a few times.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Not mine  

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Heres two of them - same player

Nathan


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

nnieman said:


> Heres two of them - same player
> 
> Nathan


The Explorer with a wiggle stick makes me think it’s Allen Collins.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> The Explorer with a wiggle stick makes me think it’s Allen Collins.


Yesir!

Nathan


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's one that I expect a few will get. Can't see it in this pic but it has a strat style headstock.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> This one should be hard, but one never knows. It might be two guitars, or more likely one guitar with hardware changes made over time. Assume for a moment that it's one guitar - a Gibson L-4CES model custom-made by Gibson for a specific artist, at a time when there was no such thing as an L-4CES. just a plainer L-4C. Note the short-scale L-5-style neck w/Grover Imperial tuners, and nickel hardware. I believe this was going to be an artist guitar that never came to pass. It started with a CC neck/AlNiCoV bridge pickups/bell knobs, and eventually had two AlNiCo V pickups/witchhat knobs. Done in the early 1960s, well after the humbucking pickup had been introduced. I'd kill for this guitar.


No idea, but I've love to know who it is. Jazz artist?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Here's one that I expect a few will get. Can't see it in this pic but it has a strat style headstock.


the great Steve Morse.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> It certainly wouldn’t be a hair brush.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

nnieman said:


> View attachment 317602
> 
> 
> Not mine
> ...


Ted Greene?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> Ted Greene?


No sir, not even close.
Think Canadian rock and roller....had some hits in the 80s and is still playing them lol

Nathan


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nnieman said:


> No sir, not even close.
> Think Canadian rock and roller....had some hits in the 80s and is still playing them lol
> 
> Nathan


... David Wilcox?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nnieman said:


> View attachment 317602
> 
> 
> Not mine
> ...


Ya, David Wicox. All those switches give it away


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes David Wilcox


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> No idea, but I've love to know who it is. Jazz artist?


Well, I added a clue after you posted, but it is indeed a tough one. As mentioned, he got to bang Brigitte Bardot for awhile and, by gum, they sure made a lovely couple.



You live in a fancy apartment
Off the Boulevard Saint-Michel
Where you keep your Rolling Stones records
And a friend of Sacha Distel, yes you do....


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> Well, I added a clue after you posted, but it is indeed a tough one. As mentioned, he got to bang Brigitte Bardot for awhile and, by gum, they sure made a lovely couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of him, but from wikipedia I see he was a bit of a star in europe around the time i was born. I'll have to see if his music is out there on youtube or wherever.

So...what happened to his guitar??


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

nnieman said:


> View attachment 317648
> 
> 
> Yes David Wilcox


"Layin' Pipe" always makes me unreasonably happy when it pops up on the radio.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

nnieman said:


> View attachment 317648
> 
> 
> Yes David Wilcox


That is not how I remember him, guess I am not the same either! He won't even remember me?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Never heard of him, but from wikipedia I see he was a bit of a star in europe around the time i was born. I'll have to see if his music is out there on youtube or wherever.
> So...what happened to his guitar??


He worked as a serious jazz player for awhile, and then moved into more of a singer/player role - he was a good-looking guy with a good voice, and this made him piles of $$$. He retired the Gibson from live performance in favour of ES-175-like guitars built for him by Jacobacci, which he endorsed.

No idea what happened to the guitar. If I cared anymore, I'd customize a nice L-4C to make it resemble one of these early electric versions. Gibson did make a few of these guitars. Here's one from '63. These days, the cool jazz cats are into this configuration, which has been revived by builders like Slaman with his "Sisterhood" model, and Ibanez is doing one for Pat Metheny (who has a Slaman), to maintain his endorsement deal with them.



Here's the Slaman "Sisterhood":


And the one played by Metheny:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Is that a little tooth brush sticking out of the tailpiece? Pat, you're such a brat.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

How about this one...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> How about this one...
> View attachment 317898


Very interesting looking guitar! I have no clue as to the owner.
The P90 looking pickup appears to have a CC mounting system.
It would be appealing (for me) to try, especially it has a shallow(ish) body depth.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This Blade guitar is a Signature artist model and the artist in question is known for recording in the 80’s and 90’s with his Squier Strat.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Healey?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Mark Knofler?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> How about this one...
> View attachment 317898


@tomee2 Please don't forget to let us know the correct answer for this one. Thanks


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

greco said:


> @tomee2 Please don't forget to let us know the correct answer for this one. Thanks


I will. There's a hint in the file name. One of a kind guitar and player.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> I will. There's a hint in the file name. One of a kind guitar and player.


Thanks for the hint.
Howard Roberts?
It was difficult to see the bridge pickup in your pic.









More info...HOWARD ROBERTS: "The Black Guitar"


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

greco said:


> Thanks for the hint.
> Howard Roberts?
> It was difficult to see the bridge pickup in your pic.
> 
> ...


That's it! A player we've probably all heard, if you've seen a TV show from the 60s, but he's not a household name.
It's a very cool guitar, and unique.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Healey?





rollingdam said:


> Mark Knofler?


Nope, the guitarist is British though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> This ones been in the news lately, auction estimate is $1 million


Rode mic guy owns it now, Peter Freedman


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Alex said:


> Nope, the guitarist is British though.


Steve Rothery.


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

Easy peasy.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hell Hound said:


> Easy peasy.


Jeff Healey


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Jeff Healey


Yup. Not many guys have red pickups covers. Amazing that he used squires most of his life.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hell Hound said:


> Yup. Not many guys have red pickups covers. Amazing that he used squires most of his life.


My second guitar was a black Squier Strat because that’s what Jeff played. Unfortunately mine did not come with the Evans pickups or talent, but JH was one of the 3 players that inspired me to pick up a guitar in high school. 

Here’s a lesser-known gem from his debut record. I love how the ending to every song gets longer and longer as you progress through the album.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> My second guitar was a black Squier Strat because that’s what Jeff played. Unfortunately mine did not come with the Evans pickups or talent, but JH was one of the 3 players that inspired me to pick up a guitar in high school.
> 
> Here’s a lesser-known gem from his debut record. I love how the ending to every song gets longer and longer as you progress through the album.


I love that track. The other guitarist if Robbie Blunt who was part of Robert Plants solo band back then.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't get to see it, but his gig at The Time Zone in Peterborough in...1990 maybe, was supposedly the stuff of legend. Rumour has it it took them 3 weeks to reattach the roof. Shame he didn't get a better shake after the first record.

Also, his is the best cover of Roadhouse Blues ever.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> I didn't get to see it, but his gig at The Time Zone in Peterborough in...1990 maybe, was supposedly the stuff of legend. Rumour has it it took them 3 weeks to reattach the roof. Shame he didn't get a better shake after the first record.
> 
> Also, his is the best cover of Roadhouse Blues ever.


Ever hear the radio show he had on CBC? Old blues tracks, pre- vinyl stuff, old 78s. He was an encyclopedia of blues history. 
I did not know his guitar looked like that.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Alex said:


> This Blade guitar is a Signature artist model and the artist in question is known for recording in the 80’s and 90’s with his Squier Strat.
> 
> View attachment 317908


Marillion's guitar player. Steve Rothery (sp)?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> This ones been in the news lately, auction estimate is $1 million











*The guitar used by Kurt Cobain during Nirvana's famous MTV Unplugged in New York concert in 1993.
*
_Los Angeles:_ "The guitar that grunge rock icon Kurt Cobain played during his legendary 1993 MTV Unplugged performance sold Saturday for a record $6 million, the auction house said.
The retro acoustic-electric 1959 Martin D-18E that Cobain strummed for Nirvana's career-defining performance in New York -- just five months before his suicide at age 27 -- sold after a bidding war to Peter Freedman, founder of RODE Microphones, Julien's Auctions said. At *$6.01 million after fees and commission*, the instrument was the most expensive guitar ever sold at auction, among other records. The starting estimate was $1 million.

Freedman said he plans to display the guitar in a worldwide tour, with proceeds going to benefit performing arts. "When I heard that this iconic guitar was up for auction I immediately knew it was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to secure it and use it as a vehicle to spotlight the struggles that those in the performing arts are facing and have always faced," the Australian was quoted as saying by Julien's Auctions. The guitar was sold with its case, which Cobain had decorated with a flyer from punk rock band Poison Idea's 1990 album "Feel the Darkness."

Until now, the most expensive guitar in history was a Fender Stratocaster, dubbed "Black Strat," used by Pink Floyd guitarist David Gilmour. It had been sold by the musician for nearly $4 million during a charity sale in June 2019.

Nirvana's acoustic performance during the taping for the popular MTV Unplugged series on November 18, 1993 became what is considered one of history's greatest live albums. It included renditions of Nirvana's hits "About A Girl" and "Come As You Are" along with covers including David Bowie's "The Man Who Sold the World."

In October 2019 Cobain's cigarette-singed cardigan worn during the "Unplugged" performance sold for $334,000."


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

OK, so the Sacha Distel L-4CES was a bit of inside baseball. This one is not easy, but this guitar was built for and played for many years by one of the best-known old dead jazz guys out there:


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> My second guitar was a black Squier Strat because that’s what Jeff played. Unfortunately mine did not come with the Evans pickups or talent, but JH was one of the 3 players that inspired me to pick up a guitar in high school.
> 
> Here’s a lesser-known gem from his debut record. I love how the ending to every song gets longer and longer as you progress through the album.


great album, great player, great man, gone way too soon. Saw him play at the Red River Exhibition in Winnipeg in the day. Mind blowing experience that anyone could play like him, let alone play so good.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Hammertone said:


> OK, so the Sacha Distel L-4CES was a bit of inside baseball. This one is not easy, but this guitar was built for and played for many years by one of the best-known old dead jazz guys out there:



Jimmy Raney.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Boogieman said:


> Jimmy Raney.


Yeah, too easy, eh? I'll find something more challenging, heh.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> My second guitar was a black Squier Strat because that’s what Jeff played. Unfortunately mine did not come with the Evans pickups or talent, but JH was one of the 3 players that inspired me to pick up a guitar in high school.
> 
> Here’s a lesser-known gem from his debut record. I love how the ending to every song gets longer and longer as you progress through the album.


My drummer is his drummer's nephew. Needless to say, we draw a lot of JHB influences into our sets.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

tomee2 said:


> Ever hear the radio show he had on CBC? Old blues tracks, pre- vinyl stuff, old 78s. He was an encyclopedia of blues history.
> I did not know his guitar looked like that.


Once or twice. It was kind of like the old"Gilmour's Albums" show, except for the blues. 

I understand that his record collection was astounding.

I also remember seeing him on CBC's "Going Great" as a teenager. IIRC, he was plating a black Squier.

And of course, I loved him in "Road House." How would it feel to be a young band and get a call to be in Swayze's next big movie? Awesome.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Ever hear the radio show he had on CBC? Old blues tracks, pre- vinyl stuff, old 78s. He was an encyclopedia of blues history.
> *I did not know his guitar looked like that.*


Neither did he. 

Seriously, he was amazing. His radio show blew me away. I've seen a few videos of his show and he would spin around, find an album among this wall of other albums, pull it out and spin it. He obviously had an encyclopedic memory and great taste - that's a great 1-2 punch! Not to mention his chops. Gone too soon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you know the guitar...Why the hippos?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> If you know the guitar...Why the hippos?


Tom Morello but I don't know why the hippos.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> I don't know why the hippos.


Correct! 
Apparently he indicated that hippos were the only the only thing he could draw well.


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> My drummer is his drummer's nephew. Needless to say, we draw a lot of JHB influences into our sets.


Check out *Best Seat in the House: My Life in the Jeff Healey Band *by Uncle Tom. It's a fun read.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mturk said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 316828


Snowy White


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> Snowy White


Yes you are correct. Late but correct.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Merlin said:


> So easy...
> 
> View attachment 317482


Ed Bickert


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> I'm not saying a thing...


I've seen his guitar on display at the 12th Fret many times.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Another easy one.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


>


Johnny Winter


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Another easy one.


Felder?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Felder?


Yes'sir!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Ian Murray said:


> Check out *Best Seat in the House: My Life in the Jeff Healey Band *by Uncle Tom. It's a fun read.


We sold it at our shows for a bit! The Homewreckers are also the current custodians of Uncle Tom's Trans Am too


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Name that Strat!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nils Lofgren?



butterknucket said:


> Name that Strat!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll chip in with this strat.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> Nils Lofgren?


You are correct.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Another easy one.


The first person I thought of was Alex Lifeson. It's one of his Gibson sig guitars.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> The first person I thought of was Alex Lifeson. It's one of his Gibson sig guitars.


It was Don Felder's ES-1275


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> It was Don Felder's ES-1275


Yes, I got that. As I said, because of what and who I grew up listening to, Lifeson popped in my head before Felder did.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, I got that. As I said, because of what and who I grew up listening to, Lifeson popped in my head before Felder did.


That was my initial reaction too.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> I'll chip in with this strat.


Brian “Too Loud” MacLeod?

W.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

King Loudness said:


> Brian “Too Loud” MacLeod?
> 
> W.


Indeed.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

brokentoes said:


>


I'm stumped on that one.

I wanted to say Neil Schon, but I don't think that's one of his.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Its not a Neil Schon guitar. Think 90's. Not a real famous guitarist really but a very distinctive guitar. The kahler is not used for dive bombing,.


----------

